# Looking For A Drop-In Creche around Dublin city centre



## DesignA (3 Nov 2012)

Hi everyone. Every couple of months i have to go to the dublin dental hospital 4 appointments of less than 2 hours duration. i have a 6 month old and I'm looking for a good creche that allows drop-in arrangements. Even if it means calling beforehand to reserve a spot. I'm specifically looking for a drop in creche that would be walking distance from the city centre. I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## TarfHead (5 Nov 2012)

Have you tried posting in www.rollercoaster.ie ?


----------



## MANTO (5 Nov 2012)

[broken link removed]


----------

